# slsh 30



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Headed to the wild woods Thurs for a week and 
I'm chucking 6& 8 oz tennis balls 90 to a 120 yards easy. Just a smooth OTG cast don't touch
the reel till it hits the ground. Man I like that reel.
My 12 YO is chucking the penn 10 mag on a 9' solars 60 to 80 yards were spooled up with 30lb fireline with 40lb mono leaders.I'm feeling good 
going to grab some croker in the suds and send them out with a wire leader and a BIG hook de dum de dum. I'm just saying cause we aint got to
bring no spinning gear this trip two penn 10s slsh30
and a penn 140 [goes as far as the 30 just takes longer to reel in] 
I like to thank that Tommy Farmer guy and all
the other long casting guys on this form cause you made it a lot easyer to learn this type of casting
that me and my son can spend a lifetime prefecting. I feel were off to a good start!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

keep up the good work and practice!:fishing:


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep finny you have been by the Long casting bug It just gets more and more addicting as you go also:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Glad to help!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

and dont let anyone tell you them slshs/shv/gwv's cant hit big numbers either!

i have a lil 20 that is tuned just right, and it throws rediculously good.




Jesse


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I love the 20 SHA's. I have one spool with 17# mono, and the distance is a BLAST!


----------

